# Wierd rubbing sound...



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

Hey all, Just lastnight i started hearing a wierd intermittent rubbing sound coming from my front driverside wheel well/tire area. I took my tires off today all around and checked for any oddities, and could find nothing, i replaced my front disk brakes today as well just ot be sure it wasnt the pads malfunctioning somehow. The rubbing is still there. The car is running fine, driving fine, no CEL illuminated, nothing, cant figure out what the problem could be. It sounds almost like i ran over a plastic trash bag and its caught underneath the car, but its more muted in sound, i should also mention it makes this sound constantly while the car is in motion, then slows down when i brake and stops when the car is at a complete stop. When I say its intermittent i meant that its not a constant nonstop rubbing sound it goes on and off with ever rotation of the tire. the tires arent worn unevenly, and i cant see any objects stuck in the tire that could be causing the sounds. Anyone have any idea what this is or had similar experiences? Im just hoping its not an axle or wheel bearing, that gets expensive to fix. Thanks for any input you have to offer.


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

bump


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

are your splash guards all secure? check if its loose at all.


----------



## 97PocketRocket (Jul 31, 2002)

This is odd, 3 days ago a similar sound, sounds like rubbing a piece of wet rubber or something, started up in my driverside wheelwell as well. Only does it when the wheels are turning for me too...

Nothing appears to be touching the wheel in any way, is there a bushing that could be causing this?


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

i was gonna say wheel bearing. but im not possitive. actually i hear that wheel bearings arent to had of a DIY. just time and patience.


----------



## 97PocketRocket (Jul 31, 2002)

ga16tosr20 said:


> *i was gonna say wheel bearing. but im not possitive. actually i hear that wheel bearings arent to had of a DIY. just time and patience. *


I considered this possibility and it turned my stomach...guess it's time to lift the car and see if the wheel wobbles...


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

I checked my splashguards, theyre secure, i checked the brake dust protectors, they are secure, the only thing my friend and I can think of is possibly a warped rotor, which could be probable, because i do brake hard and i do speed/race a lot. Is it possible that the rotor is warped, and what would I look at to determine if it is or not? The pads I replaced didn't seem to be worn unevenly, however the sound shield you affix to the back of the brake pad when you install new pads was severely mangled, and in some cases, the layers on the metal piece had separated completely. Would this be a sign of rotor warping? Again, thanks for any input.


----------



## 97PocketRocket (Jul 31, 2002)

I checked and double checked and found nothing rubbing, it only does it between about 5 and 20 mph too. I also get a a single pop fromt he same area when I make a sharp turn (wheel at lock) and checked the cv joints, all of which are solid. I'm figuring the popping is something to do with the control arm but dunno. Guess I should just have someone take a look at it and see.


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

So anyone have any insight before 97PocketRocket and I waste money in the shop only to find out it was some 10 dollar part that we paid 500 bucks for to repair?


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

could possibly be a warped rotor, or just an uneven one at that. had any braking problems lately? cause another suggestion would be that the brake pads are not fully disengaging and could be rubbing against the rotor constantly. check control arm balljoint.


----------



## 200SushiX (Jul 12, 2002)

*Here's MY "prob":*

Sorry, *NissanTuner* , I, certainly, can't help, except
perhaps in a similar situation: whenever I have a HARD
left hand turn, the right wheel will scrub; against, something?
It doesn't happen on right turns, no matter how hard I try,
(and I've frickin' TRIED, believe me! ). Haven't lowered it
or anything, but added 15X6.5 wheels/tires.


----------



## 97PocketRocket (Jul 31, 2002)

I know what it is that is rubbing on left turns, I have the same problem and likely many here do as well. First thing, jack up the passenger side after loosening the front passenger wheel and take off the wheel. Behind the brake dust cover on the engine side wall you'll see a small plastic piece that's about 12 inch by 8 inch and bolted flush with the side of the bay. It appears that that piece warps from heat over time and pushes outward, mine's pretty chewed up from the tire scrubbing it and how to fix it is probably relatively simple, just find a way to secure the bottom half of hte panel so it doesn't stick out into the wheel well so much. I also have stock SE-R rims so it's not due to oversize rims but I'm using 205 tires instead of stock 195's.

I'm still trying to figure out the squeaking problem I'm having atm and I haven't ruled out the warped rotor problem, but it's hard for me to believe it's that due to two things. 1) I just replaced the rotors and pads personally 2 1/2 months ago (doesn't mean much but still) and 2) The squeaking doesn't stop or alter in any way when I press the brakes or take my foot off the brakes, I'm beginning to wonder if maybe it's coming from around the transmission or the axle...wish I could hang outside my car and climb around the wheel well to pinpoint it while the car's moving...


----------



## 200SushiX (Jul 12, 2002)

Thanks, *97PocketRocket* , you've givin me some
faith, (or at least a starting "point" ). The car's rock
solid, it's just so annoying, though: gotta' get rid of
the "annoyances" before the SR20DET! 
...As far as "hanging outside the car" goes, I'll do it! I'm
a crazy MOFO!  If you're in the Georgia area, and don't
mind my fatass warping your hood...shit'ya!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

2 things to check from my experience:

1. make sure the fender lining isn't touching the wheel. I have aftermarket fenders and the black fender lining came loose in the back ad was siting on the wheel, I never got around to checking on it until about 500miles later and when I noticed the problem cleaning my wheels one day. Burnt a nice hole into the lining from all the friction.

2. check the dust shield on the brakes. My mom's max had that problem where the dust shield was rubbing on the rotor. just had to bend it back a little to fix the problem.


----------



## 97PocketRocket (Jul 31, 2002)

This problem's getting wierder but now it's got me even more concerned. Haven't had much time the past few days to take another look at it and during that time the squeaking stopped. Now the front end feels really wishy washy almost like the struts are going bad (tons of body roll) and the pop on hard left or hard rights from a dead stop (just one pop, can feel it in the floor board but sounds like it's coming from higher up in the engine bay) has gotten more common. Soon as I get time i'm going to raise up the front end and pull off both tires and do a really thorough investigation but as it stands I'm not sure what I should be looking for...

Any other ideas? heh, it's not the fender lining, the drivers side lining dropped out about 6 months ago and got chewed up so I bolted it up inside the wheel well to the point it should outlast the car, lol and I bent the dust shield slightly further away from the rotor when I installed new pads/rotors several months ago and it's not touching anything atm.


----------



## Frontier_Pete (Mar 18, 2016)

sorry for double post


----------



## Frontier_Pete (Mar 18, 2016)

So has anyone figured this thing out yet? I had it with my 2007 Frontier, traded it in thinking I was all slick. Well the 2014 Frontier I just brought home had a surprise for me--same thing!! 

I think we are all pretty sure it is NOT the brakes or tires. What is causing that rubbing sound?


----------



## JessR (Oct 19, 2017)

Good Morning.

I have a 2014 Versa Note SV that has just over 60k on it. For the past couple of weeks I have been hearing a loud grinding noise coming from the Right side in both front and back wheels when ever I go over a bump or dip. I have no idea what this is. I asked my dad who is a mechanic and he couldn't even figure it out. I don't have allot of money and want to trouble shoot before I pay any money to get it looked at. 

Help me please.


----------

